# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Omnas and Farmadon 5% test Prop.

## witzy2323

just got these for a source i have used several ties, shit just looks shaky, not so worried about the oms...but have you ever seen these other amps?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes they are 100% real Testopins or Test Propionate . I believe 50mg.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I would say it would be very hard to duplicate them  :Smilie:

----------


## witzy2323

MY MAN powerbodybuilder. thats the news i like

----------


## Seajackal

That's right, Russian test props for sure. Good luck bro.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The Farmadon 10% is fake, the real ones are 5%, though I recieved the first counterfeits of this one too from Canada. I'll post the pics soon.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## MichaelCC

first 3 pictures are Omnadrens for sure - no need to talk about it. If it's real or not, it's very hard to say, becasue of bad picture quality.
Amps on the last 2 pictures looks same like Russian "TESTENAT 100mg" - 80mg test. enanthate + 20mg test. propionat.
I never used it, because all amps I had are broken now  :Smilie:  - I don't understand why someone can produce such a fragile amps. But I believe DuthBB - a lot of fakes on black markets comes from Russia. Everything with russian letters is suspicious  :Smilie:  ...

----------


## witzy2323

Dutch...mine are 5% not 10%

----------


## witzy2323

P.S....my camera needs some sauce, man those pics are bad.

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

> Yes they are 100% real Testopins or Test Propionate. I believe 50mg.


No, those are 100% blury ass pictures.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The 5% are REAL

----------


## wallycn

Omnas are 100% real, I'm on those exact ones right now.

----------


## witzy2323

THEMOSTHATED, I guess thats one way to clean up the acne...lol.
My camera blows, sorry guys, but thanks for your help.

----------

